# Canon fixed 5DIII light leak with tape



## lbloom (May 2, 2012)

Nice...

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/05/the-fix-is-in


----------



## lbloom (May 2, 2012)

From the article


----------



## TexPhoto (May 2, 2012)

Original copy of the 5dIIII(4)!! ;D With 60MP?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2012)

Duct Tape: It has a light side and a dark side, and holds the world together!


----------



## peederj (May 2, 2012)

There may be three species then: 1) untaped leaky originals 2) tape kludged originals and 3) revised design without tape. 

Which of course may have resale implications, and pixel peepers arguing over which rev looks best...


----------



## Seanlucky (May 2, 2012)

Hate to say it, but buddy is right about the insides of electronics... Have you ever seen the inside of a Profoto pro pack? A pro7a costs more than a Canon 1Dx, and there is nothing especially nice about the interior of these things.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Duct Tape: It has a light side and a dark side, and holds the world together!





peederj said:


> There may be three species then: 1) untaped leaky originals 2) tape kludged originals and 3) revised design without tape.



4) the DiY fix.


----------



## Louis (May 2, 2012)

fix or not that is shoddy

shod·dy (shd)
adj. shod·di·er, shod·di·est
1. Made of or containing inferior material.
2.
a. Of poor quality or craft.
b. Rundown; shabby.
3. Dishonest or reprehensible: shoddy business practices.
4. Conspicuously and cheaply imitative.
n. pl. shod·dies
1.
a. Woolen yarn made from scraps or used clothing, with some new wool added.
b. Cloth made from or containing such yarn.
2. Something of inferior quality; a cheap imitation.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 2, 2012)

It kind of cracks me up when people talk about/are worried about the resale value of a camera they just bought 37 seconds ago. I have NEVER based any purchase decision on the future resale value it may have, whether it be a vehicle, a piece of gear or an iPod. If you want one, buy it. Use it, ENJOY it.


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone else notice the middle circuit board is in a different place after the fix? there's also another black "chipset" in the middle that is also not there after the fix…did they just tuck everything under the black tape?

Also, it seems like they only removed the top cover to apply this fix..this doesn't cause dust to enter the sensor right? Since the top cover isn't exactly where the sensor is?


----------



## RunAndGun (May 2, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Does anyone else notice the middle circuit board is in a different place after the fix? there's also another black "chipset" in the middle that is also not there after the fix…did they just tuck everything under the black tape?
> 
> Also, it seems like they only removed the top cover to apply this fix..this doesn't cause dust to enter the sensor right? Since the top cover isn't exactly where the sensor is?



The second(fixed) pic is at an angle, so you can't see the "missing" chipset.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

Louis said:


> fix or not that is shoddy



Right, because nothing inside high-tech devices is held together with tape. Whatever you do, don't open up your smartphone or computer!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Duct Tape: It has a light side and a dark side, and holds the world together!
> ...



LOLOLOLLLLLLL


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2012)

Come to think of it, back in my large format camera days, we had light leak issues... if light was leaking into the bellows, we used gaffers tape. There was also a huge defect where under bright sunny conditions, looking in the rear of the camera, you could barely see the image let alone focus, we had to use a cloth! Can you believe that? a white and black cloth? and the manufacturer wouldn't even supply it, we had to buy our own!


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 2, 2012)

Actually, i take back my words..the fact that light can leak from the top to the sensor, means that the moment you remove the top cover to "fix" this issue..means dust will definately enter the sensor area…
So i don't think i'll be sending in my camera for this "fix"


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Actually, i take back my words..*the fact that light can leak from the top to the sensor*, means that the moment you remove the top cover to "fix" this issue..means dust will definately enter the sensor area…
> So i don't think i'll be sending in my camera for this "fix"



Not sure why so many people are confused by this issue. The light leak does not...*Not*...*NOT*...affect the imaging sensor. The light leak affects the metering sensor (which is in the pentaprism housing that protrudes up from the body), which affects the exposure determined by the light meter. The image is not _directly_ affected. 

(Plus, I'm pretty sure that Canon Service can work on things inside the camera without messing up the imaging sensor, I mean, things do go wrong in there, shutter failure, etc., and Canon _can_ fix them, right?)


----------



## risc32 (May 2, 2012)

Looks good to me, but still not going to bother sending mine in.

Tape is everywhere in electronics. It's all over my motorcycle. A device that carries me to 170mph, rain or shine, hot or cold. Tape is okay. The only place i can recall not seeing much tape was inside high-end audio gear. But that's just because they use the clean layout and lack of things like tape as a selling point to blow the mind of the innocent. Many audio guys would rather sleep with their amp than their wife.


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2012)

risc32 said:


> Looks good to me, but still not going to bother sending mine in.
> 
> Tape is everywhere in electronics. It's all over my motorcycle. A device that carries me to 170mph, rain or shine, hot or cold. Tape is okay. The only place i can recall not seeing much tape was inside high-end audio gear. But that's just because they use the clean layout and lack of things like tape as a selling point to blow the mind of the innocent. Many audio guys would rather sleep with their amp than their wife.



just thinking out loud, so who then is sleeping with their wives? =)


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> just thinking out loud, so who then is sleeping with their wives? =)



The guitar player. It's always the guitar player.


----------



## llcanon (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Duct Tape: It has a light side and a dark side, and holds the world together!
> ...



This is funny. It reminded me of an old story. A guy wanted to steal a bell hanging on his neighbor’s front door. He was afraid that the sound of the bell would alarm his neighbor. So he came up with a fix – covering his own ears.


----------



## awinphoto (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > just thinking out loud, so who then is sleeping with their wives? =)
> ...



hahaha... Good point


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 2, 2012)

haha! Remember the Apollo mission? so should be just fine.

Best,
dario.


----------



## Arkarch (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> (Plus, I'm pretty sure that Canon Service can work on things inside the camera without messing up the imaging sensor, I mean, things do go wrong in there, shutter failure, etc., and Canon _can_ fix them, right?)



As much as I loved using CPS repair to fix a "bump" on my 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II, I did notice a few more dust specs inside the lens (when looking through it unmounted) after they opened it up. Not enough to ever care, but still, not fully dust free. It happens. 

As for the issue - yeah, its a non-issue. I dont shoot in dark closets and only maybe if I am shooting the Milky Way at 12,000 ft 100 miles from any city would I ever have to compensate, and I usually AEB anyway. Exposure Meter only folks!

Tape. You should see the stuff I work with 

I am sure somewhere there is a new inventory item on the Canon Repair Supply System - 
(1) Roll 20' of Light Absorbing Adhesive Blocker - $100.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > just thinking out loud, so who then is sleeping with their wives? =)
> ...



+1 LOL ;D


----------



## drjlo (May 2, 2012)

I think this is the kind of fix that can wait until my 5D III needs to go in for some other reason..


----------



## rechinutzu (May 2, 2012)

I don't understand,they fixed with tape the first lot of cameras who had issues(which were sent for repair) or the brand new lot of 5d mark iii after they have realised it has this issues was fixed with tape.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (May 2, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> It kind of cracks me up when people talk about/are worried about the resale value of a camera they just bought 37 seconds ago. I have NEVER based any purchase decision on the future resale value it may have, whether it be a vehicle, a piece of gear or an iPod. If you want one, buy it. Use it, ENJOY it.



As I'm one of the ones who mentioned I'm concerned/annoyed with it, I'll respond....Loss of value means reduced profits as that money has to come from somewhere. Even for hobbiest, it may make the difference on when/if they upgrade and what else they purchase. If I knew that after a 3 years, a 1dx and a 5d3 would both depreciate only $1000, I'd get the 1dx and everything beyond the $1000 would just be a deposit that I get back. On capital equipment, resale value is important. You wouldn't buy a $300,000 home believing it would only be worth have that in a year, would you?


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (May 2, 2012)

Canon will always offer this fix for free. So resale value is not an issue since even if these early cameras will be worth less on the used market in a few years you could always "upgrade" for free then.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> On capital equipment, resale value is important. You wouldn't buy a $300,000 home believing it would only be worth have that in a year, would you?



No, but last time I checked my house wasn't capital equipment. I rather suspect the IRS would be a little miffed if I fully depreciated my house over a 5-year period of tax returns, which is something that's the norm for capital equipment...


----------



## roumin (May 2, 2012)

A quote from LOST, the ABC TV series: "I don't believe in a lot of things, but I do believe in duct tape"

I do believe in duct tape! - Miles - Lost Season 6 - Episode 18


----------



## V8Beast (May 2, 2012)

True story: If it weren't for duct tape, all the Apollo 13 astronauts would have died in space.

www.universetoday.com/63673/13-things-that-saved-apollo-13-part-10-duct-tape


----------



## V8Beast (May 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Come to think of it, back in my large format camera days, we had light leak issues... if light was leaking into the bellows, we used gaffers tape. There was also a huge defect where under bright sunny conditions, looking in the rear of the camera, you could barely see the image let alone focus, we had to use a cloth! Can you believe that? a white and black cloth? and the manufacturer wouldn't even supply it, we had to buy our own!



You got ripped off. My 5DIII came with an assortment of 6x10 muslins. If I were you, I'd demand a refund!


----------



## BDD (May 2, 2012)

peederj said:


> There may be three species then: 1) untaped leaky originals 2) tape kludged originals and 3) revised design without tape.
> 
> Which of course may have resale implications, and pixel peepers arguing over which rev looks best...



I hope there's an "option 3' (revised design w/ no duct tape) and that some one will tell us when Canon starts shipping them. And how we'd tell if the camera version is the revised one. Likely via serial #. 

I'm a bit surprised Canon actually used duct tape. I thought this was a joke when i first saw the pic. But once the top is back on I guess there's no way for the tape to come off. Nor will the sealed areas be compromised. At least I'd hope not. I'm not getting mine till the end of the year. 

Come on Canon!! You can offer a more professional fix than this.


----------



## bp (May 2, 2012)

"duct tape"?

I can feel the collective intelligence of the room dropping by the minute


----------



## sheedoe (May 2, 2012)

bp said:


> "duct tape"?
> 
> I can feel the collective intelligence of the room dropping by the minute



Actually, it was pretty intelligent....for their bottom line. Imagine the cost of re-disigning hardware and then fixing all the current units. This was a very cost effective solution, and if you don't look under the hood, you can't even tell!


----------



## bp (May 2, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> bp said:
> 
> 
> > "duct tape"?
> ...



No, you misunderstand. I'm totally fine with the fix - I'm also very familiar with the sort of adhesive/flexible plastic "tape" they use inside laptops/computers, etc... But calling it "duct tape" is like saying that nasa-grade mylar is the same thing as reynolds wrap


----------



## MrSandman (May 2, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> True story: If it weren't for duct tape, all the Apollo 13 astronauts would have died in space.
> 
> www.universetoday.com/63673/13-things-that-saved-apollo-13-part-10-duct-tape



Houston to V8Beast.....

The Apollo 13 mission was a bust. There was an explosion in the service module that destroyed damn-near everything on service module and command module. That entire mission was based on makeshift solutions.....including using duct tape.

With the 5D3, we are talking about a camera being manufactured on Earth, with an unlimited supply of parts for Canon.

If you can’t see the difference between the two scenarios, I don’t know what else to tell you.


----------



## BDD (May 2, 2012)

There doesn't need to be any kind of re-engineering to put some kind of effective and cheap cover instead of the "tape" (no matter what kind of quality tape it is). Must be some material they could have used instead without making it look cheap (not that most of us will be opening up our cameras to take a look). Still, I expect more from Canon. At least they didn't use bubble gum.


----------



## bp (May 2, 2012)

Do you expect more from Apple, Dell, Nokia, insert ANY large scale electronics manufacturer here? Which part of "this is common practice in electronics" doesn't make sense to you?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 2, 2012)

MrSandman said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > True story: If it weren't for duct tape, all the Apollo 13 astronauts would have died in space.
> ...



<sigh> here's this common modern view that the world contains unlimited resources. 
It doesn't.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 2, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > It kind of cracks me up when people talk about/are worried about the resale value of a camera they just bought 37 seconds ago. I have NEVER based any purchase decision on the future resale value it may have, whether it be a vehicle, a piece of gear or an iPod. If you want one, buy it. Use it, ENJOY it.
> ...



As a professional, I can tell you I do not buy my equipment with re-sale value in mind. It does not matter. Is it nice to be able to sell a piece of gear after you no longer need it and get a nice little payday, yes, but the re-sale value of the equipment has nothing to do with my profits. Using it helps me make profits. If you don't like the value on a $3500 still camera dropping, then don't ever get into TV. One of my HD cameras can be found used anywhere from $10K to $20K, now. I purchased it just over five years ago new for $45K(body only). Do you think I care? Nope. Do you think any of my other friends that do the same thing do, either? Nope. It's part of the game. Re-sale value means nothing. You use the equipment to make money, AND you get to depreciate it(or just take it as a lump some, depending). If you sell it for any significant amount of money down the road, it's just "found money".


----------



## rlarsen (May 3, 2012)

I was at my local camera repair shop yesterday getting a tripod fixed and the tech mentioned that many digital cameras have tape inside to catch and hold loose dust.

The only thing that might concern me about the 5D tape mod is how it reacts to hot conditions.

I won't send mine in for the "fix", but if it ever goes to CPS for any service I'll let them decide what they want to do .

More exposures are effected by light through the eyepiece than the so-called "light leak". That's why the little rubber cover is attached to the strap for when you run in front of the tripod to join the family portrait.


----------



## V8Beast (May 3, 2012)

MrSandman said:


> If you can’t see the difference between the two scenarios, I don’t know what else to tell you.



Of course there's a difference. In one situation, people's lives were on the line 250,000 miles from earth. In the other scenario, people are upset because they didn't get a solution as grandiose as they made the problem (light leak) out to be. Maybe that's because it was never really a grandiose problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> ...they didn't get a solution as grandiose as they made the problem (light leak) out to be. Maybe that's because it was never really a grandiose problem.



What's your problem, dude? The horrible, terrible, cataclysmic light leak problem has utterly ruined every photo I ever took with the lens cap in place on the 5DIII that I don't even have. If you can't understand what a problem that is, I _really_don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## BDD (May 3, 2012)

Bp,

If using "tape" in our gear really is normal I think it's one practice that should be stopped. So what if it's cost effective. Companies should be able to develop a nearly as cheap solution or material BESIDES using "tape". Be it camera manufacturers, hi-end HiFi, automobiles..etc. If you're okay with the knowledge that some kind of "tape" has been used in your gear fine. I'm sure it would bother most people.

As a temporary measure...if it solves a problem when you're in the field...sure. But for companies to do this??

Any how the light leak issue really isn't an issue in the end. At least Canon has addressed it with some kind of tape and possibly offering future models with some kind of mechanical fix (as some one suggested).


----------



## V8Beast (May 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > ...they didn't get a solution as grandiose as they made the problem (light leak) out to be. Maybe that's because it was never really a grandiose problem.
> ...



That's strange. The light leak didn't seem to impact my lens-cap-on photography that much. I couldn't distinguish any difference in exposure with the LCD light on and lens cap on vs the LCD light off and the lens cap on. I got wonderfully pitch black images either way. 

I'm a big fan of lens-cap-on photography. It makes my cheap $150 lenses perform just as well as all that fancy L-series glass ;D


----------



## Chris Geiger (May 3, 2012)

If I were Canon I would include one more piece of tape to put on the mouths of those that think this is a problem.


----------



## sheedoe (May 3, 2012)

If the tape was part of the original design to combat the light leak issue (before it became an issue), I doubt anyone would've complained.


----------



## ScottyP (May 3, 2012)

They completely overlooked the solution right in front of them all the time, literally. Talking of course Flex Seal, the spray-on black rubber sealant AS SEEN ON TV! Could mask off the sensitive electrodes and whatnot then aim at the underside of the LCD, and shoot. As an added bonus, camera might than float.


----------



## Rokkor 58mm 1.2 (May 3, 2012)

I've got no problem with Canon's solution to the problem. I have no doubt that the tape used is appropriate for the purpose it's being used for. I'm also sure it will solve the problem very well. What I wonder about is after designing dozens of film and digital SLRs and manufacturing and selling them over many years, that the problem happened at all. You would think all that experience would have taught Canon to design a camera without these kind of problems. A good design would not let it happen. Maybe it's a cost of manufacture issue, but I don't think that should happen on a $3500 camera. However, I would also not doubt that other camera makers have done the same thing.


----------



## AG (May 3, 2012)

bp said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > bp said:
> ...



I LOL'd


----------



## DynaMike (May 3, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Come to think of it, back in my large format camera days, we had light leak issues... if light was leaking into the bellows, we used gaffers tape. There was also a huge defect where under bright sunny conditions, looking in the rear of the camera, you could barely see the image let alone focus, we had to use a cloth! Can you believe that? a white and black cloth? and the manufacturer wouldn't even supply it, we had to buy our own!



Best reply yet! ;D


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 3, 2012)

My 24-70 2.8 L is muted with Hockey tape. You know, that matte stuff you put on you stick for better grip and shot.

No kidding,
dario.


----------



## hoghavemercy (May 3, 2012)




----------



## h4ldol (May 3, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> On capital equipment, resale value is important. You wouldn't buy a $300,000 home believing it would only be worth have that in a year, would you?



We're talking about a $3500 camera here, not a $1M home. If you are so worried about the potential loss of a few hundred dollars in resale value then you probably need to find a more profitable line of work. :


----------



## squarebox (May 3, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> You wouldn't buy a $300,000 home believing it would only be worth have that in a year, would you?



Haha... except that is housing works in Japan. Your house depreciates as fast as a car and after 5 years your house is only worth the land it sits on.... One of the main reasons why I refuse to buy a house here... it is just pissing $200k into the wind. (that and a standard house is only 1100sqft)


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 4, 2012)

bp said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > bp said:
> ...



;D dude!!, you just make my day LOL


----------



## Tcapp (May 4, 2012)

Duct tape fixes everything.   ;D


----------



## Michael7 (May 4, 2012)

Whether or not this kind of tape is used in other electronics doesn't matter. What matters is perception, and applying duct tape to a $3500 camera is not a perception of strength and quality.


----------



## Tcapp (May 4, 2012)

Michael7 said:


> Whether or not this kind of tape is used in other electronics doesn't matter. What matters is perception, and applying duct tape to a $3500 camera is not a perception of strength and quality.



Perception is all that matters? 

I would think functionality matters most, no?


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 5, 2012)

For those thinking of going to the dark side because of tapegate here are some real problems you may be enjoying soon on your D4 and D800:

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/05/04/nikon-offers-temporary-fix-for-d4d800-lock-up-issue/

http://fstoppers.com/news-nikon-d800-has-confirmed-focusview-finder-issues


----------



## Michael7 (May 5, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Michael7 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not this kind of tape is used in other electronics doesn't matter. What matters is perception, and applying duct tape to a $3500 camera is not a perception of strength and quality.
> ...



Perception triggers the Buy Button, functionality is when you turn the gear on for the first time.


----------



## Tcapp (May 5, 2012)

Michael7 said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > Michael7 said:
> ...


True. But functionality fuels perception. If canon used tape to fix it and it still has issues- people get pissed and have a bad perception of the issue. If canon uses tape and it really works, the light leak issue fades from memory and no one cares anymore- good perception. Plus, most people care about if the camera they are about to buy works, not the specific components inside.


----------



## iso79 (May 5, 2012)

Tracy Pinto said:


> For those thinking of going to the dark side because of tapegate here are some real problems you may be enjoying soon on your D4 and D800:
> 
> http://www.petapixel.com/2012/05/04/nikon-offers-temporary-fix-for-d4d800-lock-up-issue/
> 
> http://fstoppers.com/news-nikon-d800-has-confirmed-focusview-finder-issues



Ironic how Nikon has more serious problems with their cameras than Canon yet no one is whining about them.


----------



## jalbfb (May 5, 2012)

iso79 said:


> Tracy Pinto said:
> 
> 
> > For those thinking of going to the dark side because of tapegate here are some real problems you may be enjoying soon on your D4 and D800:
> ...


+1


----------

